# Can EO's be real when they are this cheap?



## smille17 (May 11, 2008)

I bought a ton from WFMED ebay store. I figured I didn't mind buying so cheap, since I am in the practice and experiment stage of creating things. But I am curious, I paid .99 for 5ml cedarwood, $2.92 for an oz of lavendar.. quite a few more, but all at such low prices. Do you think that they are just too inexpensive to be pure eo's? How could someone even tell if they are real?

http://stores.ebay.com/WFMED


----------



## pepperi27 (May 11, 2008)

I'm not sure because each essential oil is priced different depending on where they were distilled or rather which country they are from. The cheapest place I've bought eo's are from betweenfriendstoo.com


----------



## kamalicollection (Jul 30, 2008)

I dont think that is a bad price for eo's. They only gave you a small amount which is probably why they were so inexpensive.


----------



## Lane (Jul 30, 2008)

Yeah... for those EOs that price looks about right...


----------



## Birdie (Jul 30, 2008)

But do not, and I repeat, DO NOT, buy the patchouli from him. you will regret it immensely.


----------



## pepperi27 (Jul 30, 2008)

Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Healinya (Aug 1, 2008)

hmm... why no patchouli? I have a small bottle from them that I haven't used. It smelled like patchouli tho - what's gonna happen if I use it?


----------



## 7053joanne (Aug 3, 2008)

i got my patchouli from Mountain Rose Herbs and love it ....haven't tried it from WFMEd though.


----------



## Mothi (Sep 28, 2008)

I got the patchouli from WFmed and I don't use it.  I also didn't like the Citronella because it was soo strong and gave me a massive headache before I figured out you only use VERY little of it.  But I have bought his peppermint, lavendar, eucalyptus, sweet orange, and others and have been happy with them.


----------

